# Rosemary in Acana



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello everyone 

We were chatting about rosemary in Acana in a thread and I mentioned that I was going to send them a quick email to see why they include it in their kibble. Anyway, I just want to share their reply.

"I appreciate the time you have taken to send us an email with your concerns.

Like most specialty products, we use rosemary in ORIJEN and ACANA as a natural preservative in our Biologically Appropriate foods (indicative of the natural diet – dogs and cats forage grasses). Our rosemary is “decamphored”. The camphor is the part of the plant thought to be responsible for seizures in some dogs and humans, so it is safe to consume. Most websites talk about Rosemary as a herbal supplement, which is not really the application in this case. The levels in ORIJEN and ACANA are safe for dogs & cats.

Rosemary is not stable enough to build up in the body, so there will be no risk of buildup in the body and triggering a seizure. The concentration of rosemary is not sufficient enough in our diets to elicit this response. 

Unfortunately seizures are truly individual with individual triggers. There isn’t a standard diet that will work for all dogs with seizures, it’s trial and error until you find one that works for your individual dog.
I hope that helps to clarify. If you have any questions please let me know."


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Krystal, for checking on this and sharing with everyone.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

No problem! I had been wondering about it for awhile, and I'm sure others have too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I give my puppy Nature's Logic sardine oil, and it has rosemary in it. I was wondering why and now I know. Thank you!


----------

